# Mordor In Australia



## Adrastea (Apr 3, 2002)

Read Below or go to this Site 



> The Lord of the Rings may have won Oscar glory for New Zealand, but Australia has announced that its scientists are on a quest to Australia's own Mordor - "In the land of Mordor, where the shadows lie" to quote from Rings author J R R Tolkien.
> 
> Scientists have found that Mordor Pound, in Northern Territory north of Alice Springs, bears a remarkable resemblance to Tolkien's Mordor, a land of horror in Middle-earth.
> 
> ...



NOO!!! Mordor=Austalia??? How can this be????

*Starts running to the airport* Run Eomer!!! And anyone else who lives in Australia..!!! Run!!We will catch a plane to America or England and stay with our Forum Friends..Hey wait a minute...What if Australia was Middle-Earth..*Looks around and sees dry and arid bush* Nahh..Never...But the 'Blue Mountains' could be the 'Misty Mountains'..*A Scary thought goes through Chippy's mind* Sorry to all the other people on the forum who have not got a clue about what I am talking about..*Keeps running to the airport*


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chippy _
> 
> NOO!!! Mordor=Austalia??? How can this be????
> ...
> ...



Then my city, Perth, would be The Grey Havens?


----------



## Adrastea (Apr 5, 2002)

LOL!!..Yes ...That would make sense...and Rohan would probably would be the east coast of Australia....


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Apr 5, 2002)

Let me see that would make Melbourne?

Hmmm lets see, i can't remember just say its Rohan


----------



## Talierin (Apr 5, 2002)

Hmm, anyone have an aerial pic of this place? I'd love to see it!


----------



## RiderofRohan (May 2, 2002)

I've been to Austrailia (it may not be a long way for some of you but i'm from England) its the best place on Earth!


----------



## Dûndorer (May 2, 2002)

sorry about this post, my computer screwed up and loaded my home page then i came back to this thread and my post wasnt here. then i posted again and it was here.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 2, 2002)

WOH! mordor in australia! THATS TRIPPY!


----------



## Chymaera (May 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Mordor In Australia*



> _Originally posted by shadowfax_g _
> *
> 
> Then my city, Perth, would be The Grey Havens?  *



So Madagascar would be "Aman, land of the Valar"


----------



## Retrovertigo (May 4, 2002)

Someone else is in Perth? Cool.. thought I was alls alone.


----------

